# Hows the best way to wax a sled?



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a sled that just doesn't drag very good. It has the tent and seats built in but only weighs about 50 lbs. It hasn't been drug a ton (not near what my other sleds have gone through) and it just doesn't pull. The snow will always stick to it and builds up so your draggin all that extra weight. Anyone have first hand experience w/ waxing sleds? I'm debating on selling it and buying something else and just using a jet sled and a pop up. Any info is appreciated


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

A couple of things that may help.
Get some cross country ski wax and apply it to the sled.
Use Pam spray, which works good but is very messy when you put the sled back inside your vehicle.
Get some old skies and make a sled to place your shed on. This helps because you now have less surface touching the ice.
Do like I finally did and go with the Jet Sled and Pop Up.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

We just use good ole snowboard wax that I borrow from my Son...works great on our Jet Sleds. Including we'll be careful about dragging the sleds over pavement and gravel...


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I use a silicone spray to help prevent snow buildup. It does not last long though and spray before each trip. My sled is on its last legs and its replacement will get the wax job.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Ski Wax works great and you can get it about any place with skis. We even put it on our inner tubes to make them slide faster in new snow. I just rub it on and if it gets a little chunky I use my wife's hair dryer to smooth it out.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

The best non-stick wax is Dakine ski wax. You can apply it when ever and where ever. The snow sticking problem is HUGE in the spring while backcountry skiing. This temporary instant rub on wax is the BEST on the market! I never leave home without it in my backpack. Did I mention it was cheap too?


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> The best non-stick wax is Dakine ski wax. You can apply it when ever and where ever. The snow sticking problem is HUGE in the spring while backcountry skiing. This temporary instant rub on wax is the BEST on the market! I never leave home without it in my backpack. Did I mention it was cheap too?


Great topic btw!

I've waxed a snowboard in the past, but I always did it at home with an old iron on low heat. I've never considered just applying the wax anywhere anytime without heat. Do you have to do anything special other then just rub the wax (I'm assuming it comes in a bar) on the skis/sled/board? Who knows, maybe all that time I was waxing my board incorrectly?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

It comes like a cream with an applicator. It is temporary wax.

There are other products on the market that require you to use an iron.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If you want to rub the wax on, its best to use a rub-on wax, versus a hot wax. 

A couple suggestions I would have as well. In the ski shops, before waxing skis or a snowboard, you will see that they often put them through a base grinder. This eliminates all the burrs on the edges, as well as "high" areas on the base in the P-Tex (plastic). Translating this to your sled, you will want to make sure that there are no burrs or anything sticking up to catch on the snow. Use some sandpaper to level it all out, and clean up the surface. Once that is done, then you can wax it. Hot wax will help coat all of the surfaces better, but take longer, and may be a pain in the butt to get the excess wax off. Remember, more wax is not necessarily better, and can make things stick, so you will want to get any extra off of it. It should be slicker than snot at this point!

The other suggestion I would have is to get one of those plastic runner kits for your sled. They run about $30 at Sportsman's if I remember right. The nice thing about these kits is they get the majority of the bottom of your sled up off the snow and ice (at least if it is packed down), which means less surface area making contact, resulting in less friction, making the sled easier to pull.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

buy a snowmobile and your waxing worries are over. for that matter so are your pulling duties.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

^^^Like


----------

